# [APP] BF3 Battlelog (unofficial)



## ninetwozero (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello world!

Ever wondered what your gaming sessions would look like if you had access to all the information you need right there in-front of you, without the need to alt-tab nor move from that comfortable couch of yours? Here's the solution!

BF3 Battlelog is your most trusted companion on the Battlefield regardless of the platform you're playing on, or how many people you have in your party. You can interact with the community, view your stats & unlocks, manage platoons, read the forums and much much more. Most people have their phones next to them while playing, making this the ultimate app for you gamers out there - you won't need to have your laptop switched on as a console player, just for the sake of Battlelog. You don't need to alt-tab the game to look up your current unlocks, and miss important in-game opportunities. Just open the app, check what you need and play your best rounds ever.

Over 1250 ratings can't be wrong - this is the highest rated Battlefield 3 app on Android Market, now packing more functionality than ever before!

--

With that said, here are some useful links regarding the app:

Link to Android Market: https://market.andro...ozero.battlelog

Link to Github (source code): https://github.com/n...o/BF3-Battlelog
Link to Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/karllindmark
Link to the website: http://www.ninetwozero.com
...and to the forum: http://www.ninetwozero.com/forum

-- FAQ --

Q: Are you stealing our passwords?
A: Short answer: No. Long answer: Absolutely not.

Q: How can we be sure of it?
A: You have three alternatives: (1) Trust me, (2) look at the source code/open up the apk and look into it and/or (3) capture the network data being sent from the app to see if it gets sent anywhere else than battlelog.battlefield.com (it does however get gravatars from gravatar.com, but that's only a gravatar request).

- Changelog version 1.0.9 --

* Fixed the forums
* Fixed the service (I think?!)
* Language setting available
* Updated the languages
* Overall bugfixes and optimizations

-- Changelog version 1.0.8 --

* Fixed the platoons from force closing the app
* Fixed the stats loading where the user had a 0-statted soldier tied to his/her account
* Added forum locale
* Added the ability to switch soldiers where applicable
* Updated the languages

-- Changelog version 1.0.7 --

* Added platoons
* Added assignments
* Added forums
* Added notifications
* Added the "global" feed
* Tabbed the unlocks
* The app is now caching images to the SD-card
* Added some initial localization (contact me if you can help translate!)
* Added a DONATE-option via the Aboutscreen (MENU-button)
* Widget should now be working (via the service)
* Loads of bug fixes and optimizations


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

For those of you looking for the social aspects of Battlelog natively on your Android device, this is THE app. I'm a little biased as I've been using it and going back and forth with the dev who is extremely responsive. If you're into BF3, this app is pretty kick-ass.


----------



## ninetwozero (Feb 15, 2012)

I've put up a beta for the 1.0.9 (bugfix) on the forums, hopefully I've managed to get rid of that crashing service now.

Without further ado...

...here's a link to the forum thread regarding the beta: http://bit.ly/bf3blbeta
...and here's a link to the apk, if you don't feel like visiting the forum: https://github.com/d...ta-20120223.apk


----------



## ninetwozero (Feb 15, 2012)

1.0.9 has now been uploaded onto Android Market - expect it to prompt for you to update in a few hours or so. 

Link to Android Market: http://bit.ly/bf3bl


----------

